# New to me JET JMD-18



## Slacker (Mar 8, 2021)

I picked up a used JET JMD-18 mill, heavy steel base and a bunch of collets, bits, tooling, clamping, steps, etc for $1000

I am curious if the JMD-18 is China or Taiwan made??
I see a ton of different "distributors"  selling many brands with what looks like the same model??

Were Jets made in Taiwan then cloned in china?? Why would the Jet JMD-18 sell for $2500 and the HF sell for $1200 ??


----------



## mikey (Mar 8, 2021)

I think all Jet tools are made in Taiwan.

Edit: The original RF mills were made by Rong Fu in Taiwan and later cloned by the Chinese manufacturers. They copied the design but forgot to copy the quality of the castings and machining that Taiwan includes with their machines. I would not be surprised if Rong Fu made your JMD-18 for Jet.


----------



## Slacker (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks for the info.


mikey said:


> I think all Jet tools are made in Taiwan.
> 
> Edit: The original RF mills were made by Rong Fu in Taiwan and later cloned by the Chinese manufacturers. They copied the design but forgot to copy the quality of the castings and machining that Taiwan includes with their machines. I would not be surprised if Rong Fu made your JMD-18 for Jet.


----------

